# Halloween countdown



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

*Happy October Friends !*


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)




----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

When I woke up today..Halloween deocrations and Halloween in general is all I thought of..


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)




----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)




----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)




----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

hurricanegame said:


>


OMG I just bout choked on my little "smarties" candy reading that one! LOL


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

Hahaah yeah I found that one..I put it up because I remember when I was a kid I would love the comics and more improtantly the HALLOWEEN comics were the absolute best..


----------



## xkwisit (Sep 12, 2009)

Top Ten Signs You Are Too Old to Trick or Treat

10. You get winded from knocking on the door.

9. You have to have another kid chew the candy for you.

8. You ask for high fiber candy only.

7. When someone drops a candy bar in your bag, you lose your balance and fall over.

6. People say, "Great Keith Richards mask!" and you're not wearing a mask.

5. When the door opens you yell, "Trick or..." and can't remember the rest.

4. By the end of the night, you have a bag full of restraining orders.

3. You have to carefully choose a costume that won't dislodge your hairpiece.

2. You're the only Power Ranger in the neighborhood with a walker.

1. You avoid going to houses where your ex-wives live.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*30 days and counting!*

*Hallow and Happy October! Here's to the daze to come!* *BOO!*








[/IMG]


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

For Mature Adults..this is on my myspace page..and one of my favs....**ADULTS ONLY** http://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r187/shadd19990/TrickorTreating10Reasons.jpg


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)




----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)




----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)




----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

Happy Halloween


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)




----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

xkwisit said:


> Top Ten Signs You Are Too Old to Trick or Treat
> 
> 10. You get winded from knocking on the door.
> 
> ...


BWAH HA HA HA HA. Priceless.


----------



## DayTek (Aug 20, 2005)

Gettin' excited!


----------



## Empty_W (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Eeek! Time to bring up the bins from the dungeon - uh, I mean basement!*


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)




----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)




----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Love all the pics! Thanks for posting them guys!


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)




----------



## Crazytrain83 (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*At last - my next Avatar!!*



Crazytrain83 said:


>


Love this pic!! I wonder if it would work for an avatar on the Forum?!


----------



## Lorexa (Oct 9, 2009)

xkwisit said:


> Top Ten Signs You Are Too Old to Trick or Treat
> 
> 10. You get winded from knocking on the door.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, really good ones! Do you have more?


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)




----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)




----------



## Crazytrain83 (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)




----------



## devilangel (Sep 13, 2006)

Count Chocula said:


>


AWWWWWWWWWWWWWW love the collies
thanks for the smile


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

YouTube - Halloween Cartoon


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)




----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Crazytrain83 (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)




----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Crazytrain83 said:


>


WOW!! Where do you find this?!
All the pics on this thread really get me in the mood. I LOVE the Bert one!

Ahh - but this wicked witch! Lovely! So many avatars - so little time before Halloween!! 

These are all so fun to see! I love the ones that move! Way to embrace technology young ones. BOO!


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## hallowlady (Oct 19, 2009)

Oh my gosh, some of these images are hilarious.

Here's an old vintage one:










Thanks!
HallowLady


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)




----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)




----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Eek! — UCLICK GoComics.com


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)




----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Hallow and Boo Hoo Hoo!! 

http://www.mentalfloss.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/440lobster.jpg


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)




----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

*I LOVE all things Victorian ! lol*


----------



## Crazytrain83 (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Forever Haunting (Jan 1, 2009)

Spooky House.

View attachment 7706


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)




----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)




----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)




----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)




----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

Best thread..lol..wake up and read it..the comics are AWESOME as they remind you of your childhood when you'd look for the Halloween comics each year..


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

http://www.funnycollection.org/img/halloween-cartoon-comic-strip.gif


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)




----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)




----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## lzrdsgal (Aug 9, 2009)

crazytrain83 said:


>


omg that is the scarest thing i have ever saw!!!!!


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)




----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)




----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

These are all just great! better than any advent type calender lol.


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)




----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Halloween Night (Oct 13, 2009)

happy happy joy joy


----------



## Halloween Night (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)




----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)




----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

Male you find some amazing pictures for this thread..haha..how do you do it..


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

And what is that comic called again..I've seen it around..how old is that comic..does it date back..


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

139 & COUNTING !!!

Just wanna say hello to all my Halloween friends, I start coming around each year about this time ! lol
Hope you all have been well, time to get FIRED UP for Halloween 2010 !


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Welcome back.But you have missed alot while you were gone.You better hurry and catch up.


----------

